# New Blue angel layed eggs tonite, PLEASE READ MY LAST ADDED POST ADDED JAN. 16 THANKS



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My new blue angel I got from April's on Saturday past paired up with one of my koi's right away and tonite the blue layed hundreds of eggs on the suction tube of my eheim filter, totally unexpected going to very carefully cover the inlet with a sponge tomorrow and also the AC 70 inlet as well. I have had some great advice already from members I have met on this site.
Do not want to get my hopes too high, but I hope I see some of them hatch out. Could be an interesting combination of color with these two. Any comments or advice is welcomed as this is all new to me.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Congrats Laurie....isn't it the coolest thing!!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya it's pretty cool alright!!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Oh and guess what I've found a good deal on a 46 gl through a member and will have it at the end of the month....Yeahhhhhh....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Yeha!*

great I'm glad you got one


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see those little guys. Good thing I just set up my 38 gallon...Hehehe


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*new to all this!! with Angels "HELP"*

Question: I understand if the eggs go white they are no good, if they stay translucent they are good, is this correct? Also they layed them on Monday Jan. 10 so if any were to make it to the hatched wiggler stage this would be in 3 days which would be Thursday Jan. 13, What do you feed these little guys?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Look for eggs with hair growing on em...that means they've got fungus growing on them...try to remove those before the fungus spreads to the good eggs. I too have heard that if the egg is white it's no good and agree as i have had my danio's hatch and still see white eggs at the bottom which I believe them to be not fertilized. As far as food goes...you can either crush up really fine ur normal flake food, secondly purchase some liquifry....and I've heard freshly hatched brine shrimp.....Good Luck...and perhaps if you end up selling any...I may pick up one...cuz I luv blue....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Blue angel layed eggs tonite*

They don't eat for quite awhile. First wiggler then on the bottom with a yolk sac then powder form fry food. First bites by hikari will work or
Live baby brine.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Feed them monday. It's generally a week from eggs to feeding and also make sure the tank's warm(80 degrees). Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the comments everyone got my fingers crossed and we will see what happens. Cheers to all


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi; I have a pair of angels which have been laying eggs about every 2 weeks, and usually right after a w/c. They always turn white and get picked off. I dont know if I have possibly two females which would explain the lack of infertility. 

The next time I see them lay eggs on a amazon sword leaf which is usually where they lay them I am going to try and cut the leaf off and put it into a container with the aquarium water and add an airline and air stone and see if they will hatch that way. The trick here as I was told is to put the container directly into the aquarium so that the leaf is not exposed to the air while being transfered. I will put in a small heater also. 

Good luck with yours, wishing you sucess. 

P.S. I wouldnt mind having a couple of your possible blues, if they hatch


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*My blue angel and family*

bump to top It's Sunday night day 6 and there seems to be about 2-3 dozen wigglers still attached to the suction tube, Mum & dad angels are very attentive and she is finally eating some blood worms, not a lot but at least she's eating. I noticed a few tiny what I think is ick on her nose area. I can't really take her out, so I added 1 teaspoon salt to the 55G tank and it's at 80 degrees as well. hope I did the right thing. I know it's hard on the plants, but oh well I can always get more plants. Any comments or ideas are totally welcomed.


----------

